# Mahler - Kurt Sanderling



## apbsen (Jun 14, 2013)

Which recordings by Kurt Sanderling of Mahler's symphonies are recommendable?

Both in terms of artistic quality and sound quality.

Sanderling recorded Mahler's 4th, 9th, 10th and "Das Lied von der Erde" - are there any others?

As always, many thanks for any advice and recommendations!


----------



## Sudonim (Feb 28, 2013)

The only one of these I've heard is _Das Lied_ - and that only once. But I remember it as quite good, Peter Schreier in particular.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I rate Sanderling Sr as a fine Malerian, slightly below the top...
I have the Fourth on BBC Legends, a fine and crafty interpretation, Three ninths, they are quite even, the one with BBC Philharmonic on BBC Legends slightly on top, but the Erato one has the best sound quality. Have the tenth on Berlin (not a favourite), all his recordings for this label has a certain rawness to them, can take some deliberation to get used to. I quite like his "Lieder Eines Fahrenden Gesellen" with Herman Prey on Eterna and his DLVE with Finnlä and Schreier is on the bottom half of my DLVE top 10 list (the soloists are quite fine but that East German Berlin Orchestra lack that last refinement Mahler is so dependent on).. 

/ptr


----------



## apbsen (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for your tips, Sudonim and ptr.

Ptr - I'd be interested to see your list of favourite Mahler recordings of all his works. It seems like you have quite a bit of listening experience!

Would you be willing to make a list and share your Mahler-preferences...?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

apbsen said:


> Would you be willing to make a list and share your Mahler-preferences...?


I Think that there is a thread in just this subject, might be the one called just "Mahler" in the composers Guest-books or Favourite Mahler Symphonies.. the subject is well covered here on TC!

Anyway, most often I prefer, Jasha Horenstein (1, 2,3, 4, 7, 8), John Barbirolli (2, 3, 5, 6) and a few other old timers, a few of Rattles Berlin takes are sublime, like the EMI nine! Kubelik, Walter and Tennstedt often work for me as well, especially their live cuts!

/ptr


----------



## apbsen (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for the tips!

I'll try to get hold of Mahler recordings by Horenstein and Tennstedt (live). 

I haven't heard any Mahler works conducted by Horenstein until now (apparently some - most? - of his Mahler recordings are in mono)...but now I'm very intrigued to find out more


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

apbsen said:


> I haven't heard any Mahler works conducted by Horenstein until now (apparently some - most? - of his Mahler recordings are in mono)...but now I'm very intrigued to find out more


He made Stereo ones for EMI and Unicorn-Kanchana + I think that some of the BBC Legends issues with him are stereo cuts (I'm unsure if any of the Vox releases where stereo)...
You can find some comments on his various releases a bit down on this page: *Discography*

/ptr


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

His recording of the 6th is one of the best. Tony Duggan explains why in his synoptic survey: http://www.musicweb-international.com/Mahler/Mahler6.htm


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Celloman said:


> His recording of the 6th is one of the best. Tony Duggan explains why in his synoptic survey: http://www.musicweb-international.com/Mahler/Mahler6.htm


I agree, the recording mentioned by Tony Duggan is great, but that's Thomas Sanderling...not Kurt Sanderling.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

realdealblues said:


> I agree, the recording mentioned by Tony Duggan is great, but that's Thomas Sanderling...not Kurt Sanderling.


Oops! My bad...didn't even know there were two different Sanderlings. Now I know.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Celloman said:


> Oops! My bad...didn't even know there were two different Sanderlings. Now I know.


There are actually Four "different" Sanderling Conductors in the recorded catalogue... Papa Kurt and his three sons, Thomas, Stefan and Michaelm the latter also quite well known as a cello soloist!

AFAIK, Thomas is the only one of the "Juniors" who also has recorded Mahler.

/ptr


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

apbsen said:


> Which recordings by Kurt Sanderling of Mahler's symphonies are recommendable?
> 
> Both in terms of artistic quality and sound quality.
> 
> ...


It's always nice to explore, but if you're looking for top tier (lyrical or abstract/personal reading) and don't have a lot of money to spend, I'd look elsewhere.

K. Sanderling falls into the lyrical category. For that category's colleagues with a better Mahler track record, I'd suggest you audition Kubelik, Bertini, Karajan. :tiphat:


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm listening to Sanderling's Mahler 9 right now and it's really good. I haven't heard the symphony in quite a while, so _maybe_ my reaction is mostly to the music rather than the interpretation, but I don't think so.


----------

